# saint martin



## 9969hi (Mar 15, 2021)

what is the status of the Saint Martin resorts in the US collection, I tried to book a from 1 to 13 months and got no availability.


----------



## youppi (Mar 15, 2021)

9969hi said:


> what is the status of the Saint Martin resorts in the US collection, I tried to book a from 1 to 13 months and got no availability.



There is full availability at both resorts but you must search for Netherland Antilles or the resorts name (Flamingo Beach or Royal Palm Beach) but not for Saint Martin nor Sint Maarten.


----------



## 9969hi (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks I was able to find the availability, to me landing and taking off from that airport is always an experience.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 17, 2021)

Have anyone been to these two resorts after the hurricane renovations?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone been to these two resorts after the hurricane renovations?



They just opened back up on the 10th of March.


----------

